# Welche Gaming Tastatur emphielt ihr ?



## x-Baron-x (8. April 2012)

hi leutz

da meine logitech g15 tastur die 1. version die y-taste nicht mehr drückt, suchte ich diesmal eine gute ,aber  auch eine sehr  güngstige alternative.

da ich abeitslos kann ich mir keine teure mehr leisten. wenns geht güngstig wie möglich.

aber ich zocke sehr viel, so sollte sie auch robust sein.

grutz​


----------



## turbosnake (8. April 2012)

Sidewinder X4, besser geht es für das Geld nicht.


----------



## gh0st76 (8. April 2012)

Ganz klar die X4. Das ist die einzige Rubberdome Tastatur die sogar ich empfehle.


----------



## JackOnell (8. April 2012)

Ich nutze seit Jahren die g11


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Kann mich da turbosnake und gh0st76 anschließen . Habe sie jetzt ein knappes Jahr und bin äußerst zufrieden. Für das P/L-Verhältnis absolut top!
MfG


----------



## Westcoast (8. April 2012)

die sidewinder X4 hatte ich auch schon im betrieb, echt geile tastatur, lässt sich echt gut tippen.
makrotasten kann man auch einrichten im treiber. der einzige nachteil war, dass die tastatur ein bischen klein ist.


----------



## art90 (8. April 2012)

Ich kann von der x4 nur abraten. Ich habe sie selber noch im Gebrauch, aber sie ist ziemlich unpräzise. Man kann so kurz drücken wie man will, es kommt trotzdem eine nicht gerade kleine Bewegung ingame heraus.
Also wer gerne das Aiming mit der Tastatur unterstützt (zB auf große Distanzen), der sollte einen großen Bogen um diese Tastatur machen.
Habe gerade meine alte Revoltec -Tasta aus dem Keller geholt und siehe da: kurze Tastenbetätigung und minimalste Bewegung ingame. So muss das sein.

Ich mache mich nun auch auf die Suche nach einer präzisen Tastatur mit Beleuchtung.


----------



## Tiz92 (8. April 2012)

Naja, ich hab die Sidewinder x4 auch und bin zufrieden.


----------



## Dartwurst (8. April 2012)

Mit der X4 bin ich seit gut 2 Jahren zufrieden. Sie hängt bei mir am 3. PC.


----------



## PontifexM (8. April 2012)

OMEGA Multimedia-Tastatur Qwerty Lacerta USB 2.0 - Schwarz  kaufen preis Tastaturen billig


----------



## nick9999 (8. April 2012)

PontifexM schrieb:
			
		

> OMEGA Multimedia-Tastatur Qwerty Lacerta USB 2.0 - Schwarz* kaufen preis Tastaturen billig



Lol, hoffentlich ist der Versand nicht teurerer als die Tastatur 

Obwohl ich auch mit so einer gezockt hab

Meine Empfehlungen:
1. Einfach irgend ein billig Ding (am besten in MM oder Saturn probieren
2. eine x4 (z. B. Wegen Beleuchtung)
3. Mehr Geld bezahlen und eine mechanische Tastatur kaufen (muss natürlich nicht sein)


----------



## Eftilon (8. April 2012)

Wie wärs mit der G15 refresh ? Müsste bestimmt irgentwo günstig zu bekommen sein.

Ich habe die X4 bei meinen Test PC da ich mit dem etwas ver-rückten layout nicht sonderlich klar komme.

Die G15 ist immer noch das beste das ich unter die krallen hatte.

lg


eftilon


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Bei Logitech bin ich Fan von deren Mäusen, Tastaturen allerdings . P/L-Verhältnis existiert nicht und Tastaturen gebraucht kaufen, ist für mich wie ge(b)rauchte Zigaretten...


----------



## moparcrazy (9. April 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Ich habe die X4 bei meinen Test PC da ich mit dem etwas ver-rückten layout nicht sonderlich klar komme.


 Der rechte Windows Key fehlt, dadurch rücken AltGr und der Memü Key zusammen und die Leertaste ist ein wenig länger. Das kann manch einen echt verwirren...


----------



## x-Baron-x (9. April 2012)

also eine gaming tastatur sollte es schon sein


----------



## turbosnake (9. April 2012)

Was ist an der X4 nicht Gaming?
Was unterscheidet eigentlich eine Gamer von einem normalen Brett? Mir fällt da nichts ein, zocken kann man eigentlich mit jedem Keyboard.


----------



## xSunshin3x (9. April 2012)

x-Baron-x schrieb:


> also eine gaming tastatur sollte es schon sein





			
				dgcss schrieb:
			
		

> Eins Kannst du dir für die Zukunft merken .... ÜBERALL wo "*Gaming* Tastatur , *Gaming* Maus etc"drauf steht, ist Kindermüll. Wirkliche Gaming Klamotten brauchen nicht den anhang Gaming. Die Verkaufen durch erfahrung , überzeugung und alles andere. Der Begriff Gaming ist bei deinen Sachen nur Kundenfang und deren Marketing.  PS das gleiche gilt bei Lebensmitteln... Wenn "Noch Frischer" etc drauf  steht , weisst du das es sich um alte vergammelte (oder sagen wir mal  deformierte oder unschön aussehende) Lebensmittel handelt, die einfach  nur Püriert wurden um von dem Abgebildeten Ideal abzulenken etc.



this!!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. April 2012)

Also auf dem Karton meiner X4 steht *Precise Gaming Control*. Heißt das jetzt dass ich sie am besten gleich wegwerfen sollte?


----------



## nick9999 (9. April 2012)

h.101 schrieb:
			
		

> Also auf dem Karton meiner X4 steht Precise Gaming Control. Heißt das jetzt dass ich sie am besten gleich wegwerfen sollte?



Mist da muss ich meine Schwarze Witwe los werden 

Ich pack meine uralte Tastatur auf der steht nur Multimedia PS/2 Keyboard mehr nicht nicht mal ein Hersteller


----------



## moparcrazy (9. April 2012)

Jungs bitte, das hilft weder dem TE noch sonnst jemandem... Vielleicht könnte der TE erst mal definieren was Er sich denn unter einer "Gaming" Tastatur so vorstellt.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. April 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Jungs bitte, das hilft weder dem TE noch sonnst jemandem... Vielleicht könnte der TE erst mal definieren was Er sich denn unter einer "Gaming" Tastatur so vorstellt.


 
Hast recht. Ich wollte nur andeuten, dass mehr oder weniger sinnreiche Verallgemeinerungen ebenso wenig hilfreich sind. Schließlich liest ja auch die Allegemeinheit mit. 

Grundsätzlich bin ich mit meiner X4 sehr zufrieden und ich finde, für den Preis ist sie absolut top verarbeitet, sehr gut ausgestattet und macht zuverlässig ihre Arbeit. Und außerdem scheint es hier im Forum etliche Leute zu geben, die die gleiche Meinung vertreten. Deshalb kann man sie für den günstigen Preis auch bedenkenlos kaufen, außer der "TE" wünscht High-End-Qualität.


----------



## moparcrazy (9. April 2012)

Die X4 ist ja was Rubberdom Tastaturen die sich zum Spielen eignen angeht Technisch schon das "High End" und dazu ist sie auch noch recht günstig. Alles "bessere" wäre dann schon Mechanisch und entsprechend Teurer.
Vermutlich hätte er aber lieber was von einem bestimmten Hersteller empfohlen... aber mal abwarten was Er antwortet.


----------



## art90 (9. April 2012)

ich hab mal ein video gemacht von dem, was ich meinte. Zuerst das Sidewinder x4 und danach revoltec fightboard:

xfire-video


----------



## moparcrazy (9. April 2012)

Wahrscheinlich ein Bedienungsfehler... richtig schlau wird man aber aus Deinem Video nicht dazu müsste man auch sehen was Du mit Deinen Händen veranstaltest.
Habe hier übrigens die passende Musik für Dein Video gefunden:The Super Mario Song - YouTube 
Dieses Video im Hintergrund für den Sound laufen lassen und dazu Dein's anschauen macht schon deutlich mehr Spaß.


----------



## art90 (9. April 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ein Bedienungsfehler... richtig schlau wird man aber aus Deinem Video nicht dazu müsste man auch sehen was Du mit Deinen Händen veranstaltest.
> Habe hier übrigens die passende Musik für Dein Video gefunden:The Super Mario Song - YouTube
> Dieses Video im Hintergrund für den Sound laufen lassen und dazu Dein's anschauen macht schon deutlich mehr Spaß.


 
Anstatt passende Musik zu suchen, hättest du auch meinen ersten Post lesen können. Ich versuche minimale Bewegungen zu machen, was mit dem x4 einfach kaum machbar ist.

Im Video: Bewegungen nach links mit dem X4 und nach rechts mit dem Revoltec.

Für die meisten sicherlich egal, aber das hat mich schon desöfteren geärgert.


----------



## lilimall (9. April 2012)

Logitech G19,
Eine für immer bleibende Liebe 
Top Teil, Top Qualität


----------



## koxbox (9. April 2012)

lilimall schrieb:


> Logitech G19,
> Eine für immer bleibende Liebe
> Top Teil, Top Qualität


 
Wow, tatsächlich.
Jetzt wär ich vollkommen erleuchtet von solch geballter Objektivität


----------



## moparcrazy (9. April 2012)

art90 schrieb:


> Anstatt passende Musik zu suchen, hättest du auch meinen ersten Post lesen können. Ich versuche minimale Bewegungen zu machen, was mit dem x4 einfach kaum machbar ist.
> 
> Im Video: Bewegungen nach links mit dem X4 und nach rechts mit dem Revoltec.
> 
> Für die meisten sicherlich egal, aber das hat mich schon desöfteren geärgert.


 Immer schön locker durch die Hose atmen...
1. Habe ich beide Posts gelesen.
2. War mir dadurch auch im klaren was Du wolltest.
3. Machst Du nach links und nach rechts immer wieder unterschiedlich große Bewegungssprünge. Von Kontrolle kann also bei keinem der Boards gesprochen werden. Deshalb meine Schlussfolgerung = Bedienungsfehler!
4. Bist Du der erste der damit bei der X4 Probleme hat. Für mich ein weiteres Indiz das dies wohl eher an Dir liegen wird...
5. Wenn Du damit ein Problem hast und dazu Hilfe wünscht solltest Du hierfür einen Extra Thread öffnen.

So, abschließend sende ich Dir noch ein freundliches: Wham, bam, thank you m'am.


----------



## art90 (9. April 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Immer schön locker durch die Hose atmen...
> 1. Habe ich beide Posts gelesen.
> 2. War mir dadurch auch im klaren was Du wolltest.
> 3. Machst Du nach links und nach rechts immer wieder unterschiedlich große Bewegungssprünge. Von Kontrolle kann also bei keinem der Boards gesprochen werden. Deshalb meine Schlussfolgerung = Bedienungsfehler!
> ...



bist ja ein ganz schlauer. Ich nehme an, dass du die Tastatur auch hast. Dann probier es doch selbst aus.
Ich studiere Maschbau mit überdurchschnittlichen Noten, bin aber zu dumm ne Taste zu drücken. Schon klar...
Du hast noch nichts sinnvolles beigetragen und denkst scheinbar, dass du irgendwie lustig bist. 

Wie soll denn der Bedienungsfehler beim Drücken einer Taste aussehen?

So, abschließend sende ich Dir noch ein freundliches: Bist du überhaupt nüchtern?


----------



## moparcrazy (9. April 2012)

Du wurdest bedient und damit ist hier ende mit


----------



## art90 (9. April 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Du wurdest bedient und damit ist hier ende mit


 
Weil du andere blöd anmachst und dann keine Argumente mehr hast. 
Ich hätte mich gefreut wenn mir das jmd vorher gesagt hätte. Dann hätte ich mir damals was anderes gekauft. Ich weise auf dieses Verhalten der x4 hin und du machst es lächerlich, kannst aber nicht das Gegenteil beweisen.
typisches Trollverhalten. Du plapperst lieber die Bewertungen der Magazine nach, die nicht die Zeit haben, sich mit jeder Tastatur genauestens auseinander zu setzen. 



Sry@TE wegen OT


----------



## Mark 9 (9. April 2012)

Ich hatte auch Probleme mit der X4 und würde sie auch nicht unbedingt empfehlen. 

Wenn man auf bling bling steht dann eine Logitech g510 oder wenn es was vernünftiges sein soll die Logitech Iluminati aber als Drahtlos.


----------



## turbosnake (9. April 2012)

Wir setzten uns wenn überhaupt mit den technischen Daten auseinander, alles andere ist irrrelavnt.
Der einzige der hier rummtrollt bist du.

Außerdem hat mopar es nicht nötig auf sch*** Rubberdomes zu tippen, ich übrigens auch nicht.
Die X4 ist einfach die Einäugige unter den Blinden.

Die Illu taugt nicht zum Gamen, das Logteich leider verhindert.


----------



## art90 (9. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wir setzten uns wenn überhaupt mit den technischen Daten auseinander, alles andere ist irrrelavnt.
> Der einzige der hier rummtrollt bist du.


 
Und ich habe bestimmt 1000h spielerfahrung (auf höherem Niveau) mit der Tastatur. Wie viel Praxis-Erfahrung habt ihr mit der x4, dass ihr versucht, mich dumm dastehen zu lassen?

PS: hast ne PM


----------



## moparcrazy (9. April 2012)

@Mark 9: Kannst Du die Probleme kurz benennen?  Die G510 wird wohl zu teuer sein und ist auch durch ein KeyRollover von 2KRO nicht sonderlich empfehlenswert. Die Illuminated kostet als Drahtlose Variante auch schon 75€ und alle Illuminated bis auf die allererste Revision haben einen ganz bösen Bug rund um WASD.


----------



## nick9999 (9. April 2012)

Also die x4 hatte ich selber nie, deshalb kann ich dazu nichts sagen, aber wenn du mehr drauflegst und bei €75 bist. Würde ich keine Logitech kaufen sondern sowas in Richtung Razer BW; steelseries 6gv2; g-pad mk-50 es sei dem die Beleuchtung ist ein muss. Finde persönlich aber nur aus optischen Gründen interessant, den wer guckt beim zocken auf die Tastatur?


----------



## Mark 9 (9. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wir setzten uns wenn überhaupt mit den technischen Daten auseinander, alles andere ist irrrelavnt.
> Der einzige der hier rummtrollt bist du.
> 
> Außerdem hat mopar es nicht nötig auf sch*** Rubberdomes zu tippen, ich übrigens auch nicht.
> ...



Die Kabelgebundene ja die Wireless hat dieses Problem nicht.



moparcrazy schrieb:


> @Mark 9: Kannst Du die Probleme kurz benennen?  Die G510 wird wohl zu teuer sein und ist auch durch ein KeyRollover von 2KRO nicht sonderlich empfehlenswert. Die Illuminated kostet als Drahtlose Variante auch schon 75€ und hat einen ganz bösen Bug rund um WASD.


 
BEi der X4 funktionierten mit der Zeit die Tasten nicht mehr richtig. Es kamm zu Eingabe Fehlern bis hin zu massiven Verzögerungen. Das war letztlich nicht mehr akzeptabel und sie wurde ersetzt. Ob das bei mir ein Einzelfall ist oder allgemein ein Problem kann ich nicht sagen ich weiß jedoch das ich nicht der einzige mit diesen Problemen war. Ferner waren mir die Tasten schlicht zu klein sodass ich hin und wieder mal einfach die Falsche Taste genommen hatte. Das ist aber individuell.

Die G510 wirkt auf mich nur billig für den Preis. Und die Beleuchtung ist zwar schön mit den Wechselbaren Farben und so aber viel zu schwach. Auch das Display ist mehr Mäuse Kino.

Die Kabelgebundene Ilu hat durchaus das Problem das man eine sperre eingebaut hat. Ferner ist die Tastenform nicht optimal zum Spielen.
Die Kabellose hingegen hat den Bug nicht. Mit ihr kann man super Spielen und erreicht die Knöpfe aufgrund ihrer rund gelutschten Form schneller als bei einer anderen Tastatur. Gerade in Bf kann ich sehr schnell zwischen pimär und Sekundär im Panzer umschalten was einen entschiedenen vorteil bringt. Einen WASD Bug habe ich nicht mitbekommen. Wenn du ihn noch einmal mir erklären bzw verlinken könntest... 

Im Grunde würde ich aber eine Tastatur vor den Kauf immer erstmal mir persönlich ansehen... Denn das ist ein Gebiet was ziemlich schnell individuel wird. Ich zb mag flache Tasten und keine so hohen Teile wie bei einer K60.


----------



## moparcrazy (9. April 2012)

Habe von derartigen Problemen noch nichts gehört, bisher war höchstens mal die Lautstärke negativ aufgefallen, kann aber sein das dies in Einzelfällen auftritt oder einfach am Alterungsprozess eines Rubberdome Boards liegt. 
Bei der Illuminated reden wir wohl alle drei vom gleichen Bug. Das das Problem bei der Wireless nicht besteht wusste ich nicht. Denke trotzdem das die eher auf Office ausgelegt ist und wahrscheinlich nur mit 250Hz abgefragt wird. Für Dich wohl kein Problem andere werden sich daran stören. Nach Deiner jetzigen Erklärung zur G510, warum hast Du sie denn oben empfohlen?


----------



## Mark 9 (9. April 2012)

Naja keine Ahnung ob wir vom selben Bug reden. Der eine Bug wurde ja bei der Ilu mit der 2. Version eingeführt. Die Kabel Ilus vom ersten Tag haben das nicht. Hier kann man eben geduckt rennen etc.

Die Kabellose macht das mit. Ist eben Logitech muss man nicht verstehen.

Die G 510 war ironisch gemeint da sie vor allen von dem glitsche haftigen 13 Jährigen Spieler aufgrund eben der Aufmachung mit Display und Beleuchtung (wenn man das als Beleuchtung gelten lassen will) etc bevorzugt wird.

Achja was man noch erwähnen sollte, die Kabelos Ilu hat einen schmalen hochglanz rahmen was bei mir schon ein Nachteil ist. Aber sie sendet im 2,4 Ghz bereich


----------



## moparcrazy (9. April 2012)

Ey, noch ein Spaßvogel! pst, Vorsicht manche mögen das hier nicht...
Jupp, wir reden vom gleichen Bug.



Mark 9 schrieb:


> Aber sie sendet im 2,4 Ghz bereich


Das ist die Sende Frequenz, was ich meine ist die Polling Rate und wie ich gerade entdecke liegt die sogar nur bei 125Hz.


----------



## x-Baron-x (10. April 2012)

einer hatte eine omega tastatur für 8 euro vorgeschlagen, darum meinte ich, eine gaming tastatur sollte es schon sein.

die microsoft sidewinder x4 sieht gut aus und ist für 40 euro zu haben. der preis stimmt auch.

also die tastatur die ich suche, sollte schon beleuchtete tasten haben. die x4 hat alles was ich suche eigentlich.

ich wollte mal fragen, was ihr von einer g11, g110 sowohl von einer microsoft sidewinder x6 hält im gegensatz zu x4 ????

und eine frage noch, ist es besser eine neue zu kaufen oder z.b. gebrauchte tasturen von ebay ????

und wo finde ich güngstige tastaturen außer mindfactory ????


----------



## Mark 9 (10. April 2012)

> Das ist die Sende Frequenz, was ich meine ist die Polling Rate und wie ich gerade entdecke liegt die sogar nur bei 125Hz.



Achso das meintest du. Ja gut ist etwas niedrig aber bei BF etc habe ich damit keine Probleme. Wenn ich schnell auf eine andere Waffe wechsel geht das immer und auch andere Spiele machen da keine Probleme. Aber ok für ESL Spieler reicht das nicht.

x-Baron-x Tastaturen bekommst du überall. Gebraucht würde ich nur kaufen wenn sie noch neuwerdig sind. Ansonsten mal amazon schauen die haben auch ganz gute Preise.


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. April 2012)

Leider hat der TE keinen Zugang zum Marktplatz. Außerhalb desselben sind derartige Handelsaktionen *nicht zu empfehlen* (Richtung Moderation schiel...).


----------



## Mark 9 (10. April 2012)

Ist das Verboten hier ?

Hab nicht gewusst das es hier einen Marktplatz etc gibt. Ich nehme es wieder raus.


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. April 2012)

Yupp, gibt hier einen Marktplatz, man muß 60 Tage angemeldet sein und mindestens 100 Posts haben.


----------



## hatterboy (10. April 2012)

Oft hier vorgeschlagen die x4 ist ein gute und preiswerte gaming tastatur.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. April 2012)

x-Baron-x schrieb:


> einer hatte eine omega tastatur für 8 euro vorgeschlagen, darum meinte ich, eine gaming tastatur sollte es schon sein.
> 
> die microsoft sidewinder x4 sieht gut aus und ist für 40 euro zu haben. der preis stimmt auch.
> 
> ...




Ich habe mir von einem gewerblichen Händler bei Ebay damals eine X4 geholt.  Hat mich 25-30€ gekostet und die war nagelneu mit Folie drauf und 1 Jahr Garantie, nur die Verpackung war etwas angeritzt. Ich denke sowas in der Art kann man machen, es gibt da  allerdings kaum einen Garant dafür dass man nicht auch einen Rückläufer, der möglicherweise  mit Mängeln behaftet ist, erwischt. 40 Tacken ist doch noch auszuhalten, finde ich.

Von den dir genannten würde ich immernoch die X4 bevorzugen, da sie den besten NKRO und einfach das für mich beste P/L-Verhältnis bietet. Die X6 z.B. ist nicht höhenverstellbar und bei manchen wackelt das abnehmbare Teil wohl etwas. Zu Logitech kann ich selber nix beisteuern. Von dem was ich bisher aber gelesen habe, sind sie für deren Preisvorstellungen nicht das wert was man annimmt.


----------



## gh0st76 (11. April 2012)

x-Baron-x schrieb:


> ich wollte mal fragen, was ihr von einer g11, g110 sowohl von einer microsoft sidewinder x6 hält im gegensatz zu x4 ????


 
Die Logitech Tastaturen sind überteuert für das was sie bieten. Das ist 5 Euro Technik die teuer verkauft wird weil das ja von Logitech und das aus der G Serie kommt. Die X6 ist übrigens der Vorgänger der X4 und technisch schlechter.


----------



## x-Baron-x (15. April 2012)

eine frage ghost76 :

wie ist diese 
*Hama Gaming Keyboard uRage Exodus*

hat auch Anti Ghosting und hintergrundsbeleuchtung. nur weiß ich nicht wie sie verarbeitet ist oder laut ist


----------



## gh0st76 (16. April 2012)

Das ist eine gute Frage. Ich kenne die Tastatur nicht weil mir sowas nie auf den Schreibtisch kommen würde. Denke mal das die mindestens 2 KRO hat. Die einzige Rubberdome die ich empfehle ist die X4 weil die vom P/L her die beste ist.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2012)

x-Baron-x schrieb:


> wie ist diese *Hama Gaming Keyboard uRage Exodus* ...nur weiß ich nicht wie sie verarbeitet ist...


 Ja dieses Tastenbrett verarbeitet Eingabebefehle- unter abenteuerlichen Verwindungen mit, recht interessanter, akustischer Untermalung: _Knirsch, knarz_... Woher ich vorgenanntes weiß? Seinerzeit lag so'n Tastenbrett beim lokalen _Ich-bin-doch-nicht-blöd_ (dass ich *hier* was kaufe)-Dealer zum Schleuderpreis herum. Aus reiner Neugierde habe ich mich an dem Teil zu schaffen gemacht- und habe hernach drei Tage darüber sinniert, wie man für sowas auch noch Geld verlangen kann.


----------



## gh0st76 (16. April 2012)

Da hast du das Wort Sch....e aber schön umschrieben.


----------



## Skeksis (16. April 2012)

Budget? Und was brauch sie sonst noch? Mach mal die Beleuchtung deiner G15 aus und probiers mal ne zeitlang ohne, wenn du es nach ner kurzem umgewöhnung immer noch "brauchst" kann man damit schonmal viel einengen.


----------



## x-Baron-x (16. April 2012)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Budget? Und was brauch sie sonst noch? Mach mal die Beleuchtung deiner G15 aus und probiers mal ne zeitlang ohne, wenn du es nach ner kurzem umgewöhnung immer noch "brauchst" kann man damit schonmal viel einengen.



ich hab jetzt nichts verstanden. die beleuchtung ausmachen ok. aber y taste mal dann drücken ?


----------



## Blutengel (16. April 2012)

Jessas,... er will wohl wissen ob Du die Tasten auch ohne n Verkehrsschild findest


----------



## Skeksis (16. April 2012)

Ok, dann ausführlich. 

1. Wie hoch ist das dir zur Verfügung stehende Budget, mit anderen Worten: Wie viel Geld steht dir zum Verkauf der Tastatur zur Verfügung?
2. Überzeuge dich selber durch einen kleinen Selbsttest davon ob du wirklich eine beleuchtete Tastatur braucht? Das kannst du einfach testen indem du mehrere Tage ohne Beleuchtung spielst. Denn wenn du nicht unbedingt Licht an deiner Tastatur brauchst, dann eröffnen sich evtl. - abhängig vom Budget - noch andere Möglichkeiten.

Ich hoffe das war weniger verwirrend.


----------



## x-Baron-x (16. April 2012)

mein budget liegt bei 40 euro

und ich glaube ich nehme die X4

ja ich wollte eine mit beleuchtung


----------



## Blutengel (16. April 2012)

Nach Allem was man so liest ist die X4 echt ne coole Sache! Ich denke mit der wirste zufrieden sein. Mich stört daran nur diese agressive rote Beleuchtung. Gäbs die in Grün (augenfreundlich), dann würd sie auch schon auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen.


----------



## Spiky (18. April 2012)

Logitech G510 Farbe wechselbar und  man kann alles von der G 15 über nehmen


----------



## x-Baron-x (18. April 2012)

die logitech g510 oder g110 sind zwar auch gut aber machen glaube ich kein anti ghosting


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

Hier kann man seine Tastatur testen: *Keyboard Ghosting Demonstration*.
MfG


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2012)

Spiky schrieb:


> Logitech G510 Farbe wechselbar und  man kann alles von der G 15 über nehmen


 

Und ist einfach nur überteuert weil da Logitech drauf steht.


----------



## moparcrazy (18. April 2012)

Das ganze heißt KeyRollover, Ghosting oder Antighosting klingt zwar cool ist aber der falsche Begriff.


----------



## technikguru23 (3. Juli 2014)

Ansprüche an dieses Gerät http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...=B00BW70KNM&linkCode=as2&tag=lastminutedea-21 waren: Es muss toll leuchten und es muss hohe Tasten haben, auf denen man gut schreiben kann. Ganz simpel. Nachdem die Tasten bei den ersten Anschlägen noch etwas schwerer gingen, dauerte es nur ein paar Stunden, bis sie perfekt zu bedienen waren. Der Druckpunkt ist super, das Schreibgefühl (meiner Meinung nach) sehr gut. Die Handauflage ist zwar nur ein Stück Plastik, gibt aber auch noch nach Stunden eine sehr angenehme Unterstützung ab. Die Tastatur selbst liegt ebenfalls gut auf dem Tisch und verrutscht nicht. Das kleine Mediacenter rechts oben mit den gängigen Player-Tasten und einer Lautstärkeregelung ist ein netter Zusatz, aber die Idee mit der dimmbaren Beleuchtung gefällt mir besonders. Die Farbe Lila ist zwar nicht sehr gut umgesetzt (zu blass, eher ein seltsam kränkliches Rosa als ein sattes, dunkles Violett), aber das ist auch der einzige Kritikpunkt, der mir überhaupt einfiele.

Zusammengefasst haben wir es hier mit einem rundum sehr guten Gerät zu tun, ich kann den Kauf weiterempfehlen.


----------

